# Help with Naming - Amazing Story!



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

So there is a very interesting story behind my new little fellow and I'm looking for a name related to gift from god, god's will, lucky one, or anything of the sort. I live in central Florida and as I'm sure everyone knows, hedgie's aren't exactly native or should remotely be running around loose in this area or even on this continent for that matter. It's still winter time and my grass is in need of being cut. I have a husky wolf hybrid and she's constantly getting a hold of things outside. The light on my back porch had been out for nearly two years. We couldn't get the mower started so the grass had to wait. It was cold and rainy and dark. I let my dogs out and we had just so happen to put in a new porch light that day. I let them out and went to turn it on (the switch is in the back of the house). As I'm talking to our family Labrador, I see our wolf dog leaping in the air and prancing around just like she does when she has a hold of something, so I panicked thinking she had a frog, but the shadows were too scattered to see exactly what it was. I ran inside and got a flash light fearing I would be too late to save the frog and prevent her from getting sick (Because of the wolf mentality, she won't come in when called during moments like this). I ran out and yelled for her to back away. I looked all over and didn't see anything (except weeds) but when I listened, I heard him. I couldn't believe it! I pulled away the weeds and long behold there is a scared, balled up, clicking and hissing hedgehog! Of course I scooped him up and hurried him into the house (didn't know it was a boy yet, just knew he was scared, cold, and dirty). We got a shoe box and some bedding and long behold I have a new addition to me hedgie family since there was no sign of anybody who was missing one. I cannot imagine how he got out, away, or why someone would let him out, but I just couldn't believe that it wasn't a sign someone was looking out for him, if you know what I mean. It was all just too crazy, I kept thinking, if the light hadn't been put in, if I hadn't gone to turn it on, if I hadn't noticed and stopped our wolf dog, if the mower wouldn't have given us trouble, etc., etc. He seems young, and generally healthy other than being hungry and thirsty and tired (lots of twigs and grass in his first stool). He is adjusting pretty well for such a stressful introduction. Anyway, he still has no name. He is a dark, pinto looking little guy (he makes himself really big when he balls up), who still seems somewhat young (I know it's hard to tell). We thought of lucky, shadow, kito (jewel in Swahili), koko (native American for night, but he didn't seem to like this name much), and keoni (Hawaiian and Hebrew meaning god's gracious or god's gift). Any other ideas, so far we are leaning more toward keoni, but it might take a while to get used to. Any thoughts?


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Very cool story! Are you sure the hedgehog is from a domestic breed and not escaped from a zoo or someone's animal collection. I was thinking a inuit or arctic name would fit since your wolf dog found the hedgehog, or since I'm guessing your wolf dogs name is Meeko (sounds japanese, not sure if it is) you could go with a japanese theme and name it Hari (which means needle) or something along those lines. I got these from the internet:

Kakine (kaw key neh) = hedge 
Tsuku (tsu is like the ending of "cats" with a u) = poke 
Hikakibo = Poker (like the tool) 
sentan (cen tan) = tapering sharp point 
Toge (toe geh) = spine (like a cactus) 
Nezzumi = Mouse ( I know it's not a mouse, but still) 
Buta = hog/pig 
Akanbo or aka-chan = baby 
dobutsu or Kedamono = animal


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you, I really like some of those. Especially the ones along the lines of the names meaning poke (he's really pokey lol). The wolf dog is Dakota (native American for friend). My first boy, my eldest and my first hedgie who is my baby is Meeko (like the raccoon from Pocahontas because of his personality), and I have and albino female named Chardonnay. I do like the more exotic type names so I will give some of those a try and see how the new guy acts. He seems pretty picky so far lol. Thanks.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

How blessed this little one is you and your dog found him when you did. I would love to see pictures of him when he's settled in.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Meeko can actually be a variant of an Inuit name (translates as (masculine) little raccoon, thus its use in Pocahontas). To stick with the arctic theme of Inuit names and playing with the Canadian Inuit dictionary...

anernerk is an angel

tikitpok is someone or something that arrives from far away

sinningitainnartok is being awake all night, while the simpler pigartok is to be awake all night voluntarily (and has a hidden "pig" in it!)

If you consider him a tiny bear, you have a choice of nanuk (polar bear), aklark (brown bear), or nanertak (a bear cub, any species).

For a bit of wishful thinking, you could name him after having a calm and sedate demeanour: uimaitok

Paying tribute to not being eaten by your wolf-puppy, one who commands dogs is sukasarpok or sakresarpok (I think that's male/female, but not entirely certain).

pikatti, aipa, or ingnerattar are all names for a companion.
aitut, aituserk, or tunerk are all names for a gift.

The action of curling up into a ball (like a dog) is immorikpok. Inuit don't encounter hedgehogs in their home turf, but I suspect that'd be the same word used to describe a hedgehog balling up (although round things are ulamertok or angmaloriktok). Alternately, to be flexible is napsiktok. Ulureasukpok is something that protects itself, and ipiktok or kinaktok are things that are sharp.

Pameiyut translates as "Tails up!" specifically in reference to dogs (so, happy, playful time!), but is kinda fantastic when paired with a hedgehog's poop-stance.

Something that is cute and intelligent is silatuyok (yes, the concepts are inherently paired).

When something is found after searching for it, it is nennisiwok.

unnuar kretirarlugo is the ungainly word for midnight; feels like too much of a mouthful for a name, but you might be inspired by part of it.

Finally, aimerpok is a visitor who arrives expecting food.

To cutify words (to make something adorable, like -lette or -y in English), insert -kolu-, -nar-, or -ardjuk-


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I wish I could get that lucky! But, I get them dropped off at work all the time... About one a year. *sigh* Someone probably just let it go, thinking it would be OK outside.... 

I like Keoni for a name!


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Aw glad he found your way to you.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

How old do you think he is? 

I remember someone who had their hedgie outside and they lost it. I can't remember how long ago that was or where exactly it was.

It's amazing to think he ended up with someone who even knew he wasn't a porcupine!!

Hugs

ML


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, thank you guys so much. I have a lot to consider, thank you to Annie&Tibbers, I will ultimately choose what he seems to respond best to. He seems fairly young, but not a baby. Possibly between 8months and a year but hedgies are so hard to tell with, I could be completely off on that too. I looked all over for people and even organizations that may have lost him, but to no avail, I think sweetergrrrl is right, someone likely just let him go  he seems to think if he bites, he will get put down (little razor teeth!), which I do not do (no rewards for biting in my house) but maybe that's how or why he was out too. If only they could tell us what they've been through. I too find it odd that people always say they're a porcupine...they're so very different...if anything, they look similar to an echidna but that's about it...thanks for your help, I will post pictures soon


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

*Pics After First Bath*


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh! He looks so authoritative and content. "Yes, human, I am the lord and master of my domain. Worship me! Mealworm-tribute, now!"


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

So cute, absolutely love his adorable little face!


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

He's very cute! He's very lucky you had found him. Maybe he knows you will take care of him.

I like all of the names. Maybe I'll start to name my hedgies with names that has meanings too. This made me think of my native roots.

SIMPOL in my native IBALOI language means FOUND.


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, we ended up going with Keoni, but I loved all of these recommendations and will keep them in mind for the future <3 Thank you all for your lovely help.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

He's beautiful! How about David, as in David and Goliath ! He took on your big old dog didn't he? Also David means Gods special gift! I know it is rather normal, but fitting.


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

What an amazing story! And he is just beautiful!


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Phoenix, that is a wonderful suggestion. Makes me very tempted to change it. I'll see how he continues to respond to everything and post again if he seems to like that better. So far he isn't doing too bad with Keoni. He's still getting used to K, S, & V sounds...still very timid.


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow. I dont have any names to suggest right now. Such a sweet little guy, Thank you for finding him and saving him!!! *lots of love*

Maybe name him some form of the word 'Found"


----------

